# New pasture seeding



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to seed a field into a pasture mix for grazing cattle. The field was in alfalfa last year but has been tilled up. I know to seed back to alfalfa I would need to do a year of corn, but do I need to do a year of corn if seeding a grass/pasture mix?

If I can seed right away this spring I'm assuming I'd just take a cutting or two and not put cattle out until next spring?

If I need to do a corn rotation, can I seed this fall after corn has been taken out or do I have to wait until next spring? If I could seed this fall, can I put cattle out on the pasture next season?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You can seed a grass mix directly into it,but you will have some volunteer alfalfa unless you killed it off prior to tillage with chemical.A little volunteer alfalfa won't hurt anything.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure what kind of pasture mix I would use, but would it be a good idea to use a cover crop or will the pasture mix come up quick enough?
I'm assuming just 1 cutting this year and then I'd be able to put livestock out next year?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some pasture mixes have Ryegrass in them for a quicker cover crop to reduce erosion.Or you could add some.

You should be able to get 2 cuttings easy and also get a regrowth for winter cover if seeded this spring.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I went and walked the field - I think it COULD be overseeded and it would be OK, but I think in the long run it might be worth doing a rotation of corn and then seeding into pasture. There is no fence and the owner and I are still figuring out a water source - so a year of corn and a year of pasture hay will give me plenty of time to save up for the investment of fencing.

Now my question is do I seed next spring or right away after the corn is taken off this fall?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How early do you see the corn coming off?


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Well the field is about 45 minutes west of the twin cities. Probably not till mid october most likely?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd wait till spring.If you seed in fall some seeds could germinate and not get established and die when it freezes.


----------

